# Finally got one down



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

With my 96 f150 on my way to the woods yesterday morning. clean kill she did a header into the front bumper and broke her neck. so I'm still working on filling my tag but have meat for the freezer. tough year for me.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never hit one but I've had a couple real close encounters and it always takes my breath. Christmas eve I nearly clipped a doe , bad part, I was driving my wifes jeep , I'm sure she wouldn't have been too happy.
At least you got the meat and get to keep hunting , was there much truck damage ??
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Not a bit of damage bounced right off the bumper and no damage to the meat either . this was my first road kill the sheriff thought it was pretty funny that I was going hunting


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Three or four years ago just after dropping off a buck head/cape at the taxidermy shop I hit a buck with my Silverado. Over $ 5,000 in damage. Two years ago after just making the last payment on the wifes Subaru a deer ran into the side of it. Don't recall that total damage but was over $ 2,000. They have it in for us!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a big doe several years ago with an '04 Dakota while towing my boat up rt 71 heading to Lake Erie. $2800 in damage. My wife has hit 3, my oldest kid is up to 4 now, 3 with one truck. The 3rd one they finally totaled it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit a decent doe at 50MPH 8 years ago. The only damage to my 2004 F150 was a broken license plate holder. Guess I was lucky and wacked her in the bottom of her stride. The doe wasn't that lucky.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

My 1st year hunting 3 yrs ago...I was hitting it hard. Never saw a single deer. On the way out after my morning hunt 3 of the biggest does I've ever seen jumped right in front of me...Still don't know how I didn't hit one. They came out from right off the adjacent property I was hunting. I thought it a bad joke then...Funny lookin back now.


----------

